# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Just me or does this apply to anyone else?

## juggerknot

So I live in a small town that doesn't have may options for gym memberships. Most gyms are small in this town limited to having multipul stations to use.

So anyway as always I'm at the gym early and to my surprise someone is in the squat rack (normally I never see anyone using it). I figured cool I'll just do some stretching and ride the bike for a few mins. thinking he would be done using the rack, 10 mins go by and I go check and to my shock I see this ****ing jack*** doing curls in the squat rack (65 ibs total). I'm thinking to myself WTF seriously, so I politely walk over and ask how much longer he would be he responds "I'll be done when I'm done" wow I didn't really see that one coming. So I just smirked and walked away.

It pissed me off to see people doing silly workouts in a squat rack and drives me nuts, then to top it off he doesn't re-rack his weights. Maybe I was having a shit fit this morning but really I would think it's just common sense I'm I wrong?

----------


## Dukkit

No. Next time you see that douchbag... you pick up the barbell and walk over to him and just hand it to him and then leave. 

If he says anything... you yell back so the whole gym can hear... you rack your weights next time!!

Or how are those steroids going? Make him look like a tool. 

lol

But really.. next time hes in your way... let him know... say MOVE. Or go use the curl bars like you should. 
Or "ever hear of a squat rack? yeah its where you do squats."

OR... wait till he puts the weights down for his rest. Go over and start curling too.... with one arm. lol

----------


## juggerknot

> No. Next time you see that douchbag... you pick up the barbell and walk over to him and just hand it to him and then leave. 
> 
> If he says anything... you yell back so the whole gym can hear... you rack your weights next time!!
> 
> Or how are those steroids going? Make him look like a tool. 
> 
> lol
> 
> But really.. next time hes in your way... let him know... say MOVE. Or go use the curl bars like you should. 
> ...


LOL, thanks for the suggestions they all seem reasonable to me I'll use them next time and keep you updated if it happens again. Yea just chaps my ass when people have no common decency in a public gym.

----------


## songdog

BS just hit him.Thats wat I wouldve done.I wouldve got some shit going between him and Haz.And while Haz was playing wipeout on his head.I wouldve used the squat rack :Smilie:

----------


## Nooomoto

I used to just let stuff like that go, but its happening more and more, now I get kind of angry and usually stare at them for about 10 minutes before I end up just intimidating them out of where I need to be.

About a month ago I was waiting to get a bench to start my dynamic effort session, we have 3 flat benches at my gym, two of them had pairs working out on them. The bench in the middle had some kid sitting on it texting or playing a game or whatever he was doing on his phone, wearing his Gucci backpack (yes, at a gym). I ask the guys at the closest bench how long the kid has been there, and one of them goes "I dunno bro, I was just about to say..."...so I know I'm not the only one who was annoyed by it. So I go over to him and politely ask "Hey man, you going to work out or can I get in?" he goes "Oh yeah...you can get in"...and he just continues to sit there and goes back to his phone. I'm standing over him staring at him, wait about 15 seconds and say "HEY! Can I get in?" again he says yeah and goes back to his phone...immediately I snap "Dude get the **** up, I need to work out" to which he replies "Dont get smart with me man" (mind you this kid is a stick, not even sure what if anything he does at the gym) I go "Get the **** up, you cant just sit there and play with your phone, other people need to work out"...so we exchange a few words and he leaves. Cool. I hit up my DE session and I'm kind of feeling bad because he's just a kid and obviously not even close to a physical match for me, so I sort of felt like a bully and wanted to go apologize to him and explain why I was so upset...so I go to look for him, and low and behold....I find him sitting on the chest fly machine texting on his phone!!! **** it...didn't apologize.

WTF are these kids doing at the gym, do they just go there to hang out?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> I used to just let stuff like that go, but its happening more and more, now I get kind of angry and usually stare at them for about 10 minutes before I end up just intimidating them out of where I need to be.
> 
> About a month ago I was waiting to get a bench to start my dynamic effort session, we have 3 flat benches at my gym, two of them had pairs working out on them. The bench in the middle had some kid sitting on it texting or playing a game or whatever he was doing on his phone, wearing his Gucci backpack (yes, at a gym). I ask the guys at the closest bench how long the kid has been there, and one of them goes "I dunno bro, I was just about to say..."...so I know I'm not the only one who was annoyed by it. So I go over to him and politely ask "Hey man, you going to work out or can I get in?" he goes "Oh yeah...you can get in"...and he just continues to sit there and goes back to his phone. I'm standing over him staring at him, wait about 15 seconds and say "HEY! Can I get in?" again he says yeah and goes back to his phone...immediately I snap "Dude get the **** up, I need to work out" to which he replies "Dont get smart with me man" (mind you this kid is a stick, not even sure what if anything he does at the gym) I go "Get the **** up, you cant just sit there and play with your phone, other people need to work out"...so we exchange a few words and he leaves. Cool. I hit up my DE session and I'm kind of feeling bad because he's just a kid and obviously not even close to a physical match for me, so I sort of felt like a bully and wanted to go apologize to him and explain why I was so upset...so I go to look for him, and low and behold....I find him sitting on the chest fly machine texting on his phone!!! **** it...didn't apologize.
> 
> WTF are these kids doing at the gym, do they just go there to hang out?


Kids like that need to be taught a lesson. The place I workout at has rules. You're not allowed to sit on benches or other equipment if you're not using them. If some douche kid pulled that shit, I'd just complain to management and have them deal with it. I mean you were being more than polite and it got you nowhere.

----------


## xavierlafleur

> Kids like that need to be taught a lesson. The place I workout at has rules. You're not allowed to sit on benches or other equipment if you're not using them. If some douche kid pulled that shit, I'd just complain to management and have them deal with it. I mean you were being more than polite and it got you nowhere.


I've had guys doing bicep curls in the squat rack. Most of the time a simple "excuse me but can you do your curls outside the rack" will work. If it doesn't then I think management should take care of the problem. Getting into a fight in a place you go to almost every day isn't a good idea.

----------


## juggerknot

> I've had guys doing bicep curls in the squat rack. Most of the time a simple "excuse me but can you do your curls outside the rack" will work. If it doesn't then I think management should take care of the problem. Getting into a fight in a place you go to almost every day isn't a good idea.


I agree this is probably the best way to handle it.

Update: Today at the gym the same clown was still doing curls in the squat rack. I grabbed a curling bar threw some weights on it and did some curls beside him a few minutes later he de-racked his weights and dipped. Worked for me cause then I hoped in and did my squats. I'm honestly thinking about making some shirts that say "No curling in the squat rack"!

----------


## Little1

Grab a crayola and write in red "SQUAT RACK for SQUATS"

However, I use the squat rack for weighted chinups.
I also use the hooks for deadlifts when I have back pumps. Makes plate loading easier. I just unrack, take five steps back, then go

----------


## juice box

Here is the thing for me .......I plan everything around lifting when I sleep and eat . I get up a hour early just to be more awake to lift some nights I have a hard time sleeping when I think about lifting less its leg day lol..... So when am in the gym I dont like to talk to anyone am there to get as big as I can . I try to repect others in there if they are working out , doesnt matter if they are benching 135 or 400 I change my workout . The problem I have that you guys have said if you do have to say somthing for me its dont talk stupid if you arent going to back it up . I had a problem 1 time with this guy trying to make fun of me every lift I do I grab my shirt and push it together in the middle of my chest. I was doing dumbell shoulder presses and I see in the mirror my parter giving this dude the finger . I did my set and was like wtf is going on . He said this guy over there is mocking you . This guy was looking at me smiling . He was a hole lot of nothing 6'0 maybe 205 and soft ........... I walked over there and say hey bro we have a problem . He said I dont no what you are talking about am like am not going to come in here and be your bitch am not the dude you are going to [email protected] with . He said way is that with his little friends standing there all smart . I laughed and said out side mo fo......... He looked at me was freaked out the guy working the front desk freaked out . I was juiced out of my mind and just pumped ...... Well he wouldnt go outside I seen him a week later with same friends he was trying not to look at me I walked up to him and said hey man am not looking to have problems here with you but you cant run your mouth and think its cool . He said I was just saying how big you are and I want to be your frined didnt no what to say to that I walked away..... Well to recap I dont like saying anything because little dudes will talk shit to you and now you are in a corner and have to do somthing.....

----------


## dec11

> So I live in a small town that doesn't have may options for gym memberships. Most gyms are small in this town limited to having multipul stations to use.
> 
> So anyway as always I'm at the gym early and to my surprise someone is in the squat rack (normally I never see anyone using it). I figured cool I'll just do some stretching and ride the bike for a few mins. thinking he would be done using the rack, 10 mins go by and I go check and to my shock I see this ****ing jack*** doing curls in the squat rack (65 ibs total). I'm thinking to myself WTF seriously, so I politely walk over and ask how much longer he would be he responds "I'll be done when I'm done" wow I didn't really see that one coming. So I just smirked and walked away.
> 
> It pissed me off to see people doing silly workouts in a squat rack and drives me nuts, then to top it off he doesn't re-rack his weights. Maybe I was having a shit fit this morning but really I would think it's just common sense I'm I wrong?


the words fvck and off would have been coming outa my mouth. these twats think they have a right to be ignorant and smartass in a gym

----------


## The_Irish_Dave

Calculate how much you spend with gym membership every year and weigh it against an olympic set, powerrack and bench. That's what I did. I couldn't stand it anymore. No more dicks to deal with, no more waiting, all my lifts went up in a matter of months. Food on the ready. It's like your own controlled scientific experiment. That's if you have the room of course. It's not for everyone though.

----------


## dec11

> Calculate how much you spend with gym membership every year and weigh it against an olympic set, powerrack and bench. That's what I did. I couldn't stand it anymore. No more dicks to deal with, no more waiting, all my lifts went up in a matter of months. Food on the ready. It's like your own controlled scientific experiment. That's if you have the room of course. It's not for everyone though.


yeah mate, its the best way, if i'd room i'd be building a collection

----------


## juggerknot

> Calculate how much you spend with gym membership every year and weigh it against an olympic set, powerrack and bench. That's what I did. I couldn't stand it anymore. No more dicks to deal with, no more waiting, all my lifts went up in a matter of months. Food on the ready. It's like your own controlled scientific experiment. That's if you have the room of course. It's not for everyone though.


I have considered this I've only been lifting for 2 years, so I want to make sure that I'm 100% dedicated before I go out and buy a bunch of equipment and I'm also in the process of moving to a bigger home  :Smilie: .

----------


## Fred40

^^^

This is exactly why I workout at home. No hassles, no lip....just me, my music and the weights.

----------

